# New Chloe Marcie with Crossbody Strap



## Foofan

I am new to the Chloe forum, but I have been stalking the Marcie for years and I finally bit the bullet and ordered a black one online. Only thing is the one I ordered is the older style but the one that arrived is the new style and I am not sure what I think of it...

By older style I mean soft leather, slouchy, soft cotton lining, elasticated and zipped pocket and clips for cross body strap, grey and brown stitching, main sip opens wide like a jacket and cost was listed as £1390 (first photo, not showing long strap)

New style is much harder, not soft, structured and grained leather, woven cotton lining that is not soft its more like a woven floor mat, no interior elasticated pocket just the zipped one, no clips for crossbody, just posts through a thinner long strap, main zip is stitched so can't come apart to a huge degree, cost on Chloe site is £1590 (second photo with long strap showing)

Please can I have any thoughts on whether I should keep her or return? 

Reason why I am asking is I've always wanted the older version but never seen one in person - I generally prefer more structured bags so maybe this was actually a blessing in disguise and they aren't aware of the price difference on Chloe's website and I got a much better bag for what I paid, but if there are any newer version owners who would be so kind as to provide how the bag is wearing and comparisons to the older one, that would be amazing.

Thank you


----------



## Sferics

Hm, on the German site the price for the old one (they call it "classic") is the same.
If you like structured bag, I'd keep the new one...
The old Marcie has a mind of her own, and she does funny things you need to love to be happy. If not, you might go crazy with all the waviness or knobby/gnarly/lumpy ideas she develops depending on what you put inside 


PS: I love the pitch-black look of the new one


----------



## Foofan

Sferics said:


> Hm, on the German site the price for the old one (they call it "classic") is the same.
> If you like structured bag, I'd keep the new one...
> The old Marcie has a mind of her own, and she does funny things you need to love to be happy. If not, you might go crazy with all the waviness or knobby/gnarly/lumpy ideas she develops depending on what you put inside
> 
> 
> PS: I love the pitch-black look of the new one



thanks so much for your reply, really appreciate it. It’s definitely very structured and I am not sure what my thoughts are at the moment. The depth of the bag is very restrictive so you have a limited amount of space to put your things in as it currently sits. It would most likely end up slouching a little bit with a lot of use but it’s a lot more restrictive on space generally. The handles are a lot slimmer and the front pocket is a lot slimmer space so only my iPhone 11 Pro Max fits and not a lot else. Apparently it’s made from semi-aniline leather which is meant to be coated and really hard wearing

I have a Balenciaga City in Metallic Edge which I love for the size and amazing leather quality but I really love being able to have a bag that I can throw across body  when I need my hands free and recently got a Velo version for exactly that reason.

I also recently discovered the PS1 and am loving that bag in the luxe lamb skin so much as somehow the mediums always keep their structure fairly well. The leather change has also happened at Proenza Schouler with their new bags though, they still use lamb skin but it’s a lot more firmer and structured than The classic PS1 and I’m not a huge fan of that leather as you have to be careful what you are carrying and pack the bag a certain way which seems to be the same case here.


----------



## earswithfeet

I like the newer version better compared to the old one. I was never a fan of the leather loops for the shoulder strap. Always seemed flimsy to me...
Now there's definitely an improvement. 
All my daily stuff fits comfortably with lots of extra space. The leather is sturdy, a bit more structured maybe, but in no way stiff or too bulky, imo. The opening is more than wide enough. The lining has a "rougher" feel to it. But I don't see a problem with that. Also, I don't mind that there's just a zip pocket inside. The pocket under the flap is slim, yes. But my Samsung Note 10+ would fit with no problem. Minor nitpick for me is the strap drop. Could def be longer for cross-body. But I have that problem with lots of bags...so no biggie. 
I recently got this pretty Marcie


Very pleased with this beauty


----------



## Foofan

I ended up returning it - really did not like the leather and I went on the hunt for an older style one on the second had market.

After a false start and saga of having a beautiful maroon coloured one I managed to purchase off VC 'disappear' (code for the driver stole it as it went missing on the day it was meant to arrive and the driver never scanned it back in later that day after it wasn't delivered to me), I bought another one and it turned out I scored a pretty much brand new Marcie in the Small size and I am so so happy. This was the bag I really wanted and I love her!!


----------



## cjy

LOVE!!!!


----------



## lafab

Gorgeous! Congratulations on your new bag. I own two of the “older” version and the ability to remove a strap is key for me.
Looks like I will need to hunt in the resale market if I ever want another color.
Enjoy!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Hi everyone I recently purchased a new style Marcie in a delicious burgundy colour and it definitively stole my heart. The structured leather allows it to stand by itself even when empty so it looks nice when you put it somewhere. I find the opening is large enough, the main zip is not stitched but just clipped inside and you can detach it to open wider. The strap is thinner that the old version but still removable and ajustable. 
I think being used it will be softer and develop nice patina


----------

